# DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift



## Nasenohrring (21. Oktober 2016)

*DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Ich wollte hier mal nach euren Erfahrungen fragen ob es euch mal so ging wie mir aktuell.
Es sollte Dienstag ein Paket kommen (40" Monitor) das wohl etwa 20KG wiegt. Es kam aber nicht, da Adresse Unbekannt. Hab diesen Status um 13:42Uhr gesehen, ich habe um 14Uhr bei DHL angerufen und gefragt was ab geht.

Nach langen hin und her kamen wir zum Entschluss das kein Namen an Klingel oder Briefkasten wäre. Habe nachgeguckt und natürlich ist da ein Name (Hätte ja ein Troll abmachen können oder so) Zudem wohne ich noch in einem Einfamilienhaus, was ich denen auch sagte, das ist so ein Haus wo eine Familie, also 1 x Familie > Haus lebt. Selbst wenn da kein Name am Briefkasten/Klingel wäre, es nur eine Klingel gibt und die sonstige Adresse 100% stimmt, würde ich doch versuchen zu klingeln und ggf. nach dem Ausweis fragen. Aber der DHL Hotline Mitarbeiter versichert mir das habe nichts mit Faulheit zu tun weil das Paket zu schwer war.

Naja es kam dann so, dass mir zugesichert wurde es Mittwoch dann nochmal zu Probieren und wenn das Haus dann nicht plötzlich gespawnt ist, das Paket wenigstens 7Tage in der Filliale ist und ich es dann Donnerstag spätestens selbst abholen könnte.
So, geile ist: 18:46 Status > Rücksendung eingeleitet zurück zum Absender.

Im Enrage Mode nochmal da angerufen und dann sagen die mir, kann man nix mehr machen ich habe mich zu spät gemeldet. Wtf? 18 Minuten nach dem Status von 13:42 angerufen und fast 5h bis zur Rücksendung = zu spät? Also ich habe mich noch nie derber verarscht gefühlt als an diesen beiden Tage.


Muss aber sagen, an sich hatte ich nie solche Probleme mit DHL. Der Bote hat auch immer nen Euro von mir bekommen weil ich weiß das es nen unwürdiger Job ist. Der Bote jedoch muss ja ein neuer sein. Entweder fehlen dem die Ortskenntnisse was mich im Navi Zeitalter wundern würde, oder er ist wie oben genannt einfach zu faul. Wenn er nicht da war und nur das Paket gesehen hat, wusste er ja noch nicht das es das Erdgeschoss ist und nicht Stock 213 wo er es hinbringen muss. Naja unglaublicher finde ich einfach die "versprechen" von den Hotline Menschen.

Das Teil habe ich bei Computeruniverse bestellt. Als ich den bestellt habe, habe ich leider bei TrustedShops geguckt und da glänzen die ja, aber das ist auch alles Fake. TrustPilot hat dann alles aufgedeckt das die eigentlich sehr schlecht sind. Als ich das bestellt hatte stand da auch Lieferung 1-2Tage und "wenn sie Innerhalb von 5h bestellen gehts heute noch raus!" ja von wegen. Wurde ein Tag später gerade mal elektronisch angekündigt. Also auch sehr enttäuschend sowas. Aber entgegen aller anderen Bewertungen da muss ich sagen, dass der Service nicht so schlecht ist. Kam schnell dran als ich da angerufen habe und der Mitarbeiter war auch sehr ehrlich und hat sich nicht versucht rauszureden. Er hatte mir gesagt, dass Paket wurde Samstag erst verpackt (Freitag bestellt) und Montag mitgenommen. Naja ok, aber bin mal gespannt wie das hier ankommt. Wenn das jetzt in Originalverpackung ankommt, frage ich mich was die Samstag da verpackt haben. War das Ding etwa offen? Wer weiß. Bin mal gespannt, falls es jemals hier ankommt. Beim zweiten Versuch der eventuell morgen stattfinden soll, bin ich am überlegen es vorsichtshalber direkt zur nächsten Filiale schicken  zu lassen, die findet er ja hoffentlich noch...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Also bei uns ist es eigentlich üblich, das wenn DHL keinen Zuhause antrifft, das Paket zur nächsten Filiale zur Abholung gebracht wird. Ich hatte zum Glück noch nie das Pech, das die einfach was zurückgeschickt haben. Ob der Paketbote in deinem Fall die Schuld trägt, lässt sich schwer nachweisen. Vieleicht war das Adressetikett auch einfach nur verhunzt, und dadurch unleserlich geworden. Aber das hätte dann in dem Status stehen müssen, das war bei mir zumindest mal der Fall. Grundsätzlich muss ich aber sagen, das ich so gut wie nie bei "kleinen" Computerläden bestelle. Meistens mache ich das über Mindfactory oder Amazon, und da gab es noch nie Probleme. 

Ich wünsche dir auf jedenfall viel Glück das du dein Paket bald in den Händen hälst.


----------



## Malkolm (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Wo Menschen arbeiten, machen Menschen Fehler. Sowas passiert leider manchmal. Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist, aber ich fürchte damit muss man leben.
So, oder so ähnlich, ist mir das schon mit nahezu jedem Lieferdienst passiert, wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass DHL diesbezüglich noch am zuverlässigsten arbeitet.


----------



## Nasenohrring (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

So ist es. Ich würde mich auch gar nicht so aufregen, wenn ich es dann wenigstens hätte abholen können. Aber mir erst was zu versichern und dann nicht halten, dass ist kein Service.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Also ich hab das mit DHL selber schon erlebt... trotz korrekter Adressierung am Paket wurde am selben Tag, an dem das Paket eigentlich geliefert werden hätte sollen, wieder zurück ins Verteilerzentrum gebracht mit dem Hinweis "Adresse nicht auffindbar". Tja, nur komisch dass ich öfter mal was bestelle und noch nie Probleme mit der Adresse hatte. Auch komisch, dass sogar Bing- und Google-Maps beide die Adresse (+ Fahrtweg!) ohne Probleme finden. Und noch komischer ist, dass die Adressierung tatsächlich OK war. Nachdem das Paket beim Absender wieder angekommen ist, habe ich mir den Adressaufkleber von ihm abfotografieren und per Mail schicken lassen...

Versteh einer mal DHL, warum das immer wieder mal vorkommt. Da gab es hier auf PCGH-X schon mal einen Thread dazu.


----------



## Nasenohrring (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Genau das ist ja das komische. Warum nur manchmal und das nicht nachvollziehbar? Kann ja dann nur der Fahrer sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Früher war der Postbote ein angesehener Beamter mit guter Qualifizierung. Die konnten z.B. lesen und schreiben.

Heute sind Briefaussteller bei unerträglichen Firmen wie Citypost Hartz IV Aufstocker. Die Qualifizierung der
Mitarbeiter ist geringer als beim früheren "Herrn Postamtmann". Dafür wurde es minimal billiger,  naja, für die
Firmen, nicht für den Endkunden. Wir müssen aber mit diesen Menschen leben, die uns durch Nichtübergabe
von Post z.T. erheblichen Ärger bereiten.

Dir entstehen daraus, TE, keine finanzellen Nachteile. Das Risiko trägt der Versender und die kennen das. Ich
hatte gerade im nächtlichen Wahn wirklich eine falsche Hausnummer bei der Bestellung angegeben. Ich habe
mich beim Online-Versand förmlich entschuldigt und angeboten, die doppelten Versandkosten zu  übernehmen,
aber es wurde einfach ein zweites mal geliefert.

Der nächste Fahrer wird es bringen. Und trotzdem liegt es nahe, dass der Fahrer einfach keine Lust hatte, ein
20kg Paket auszuliefern. Er wird als Scheinselbstständiger pro Lieferung bezahlt. Warum also den Ärger mit
einem 20kg Paket auf sich nehmen?


----------



## Nasenohrring (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Naja wäre er einfach mal hier vorbei gefahren hätte er ja gesehen das er es maximal 2 Meter zur Tür bringen müsste und es im Erdgeschoss ist. Aber für ein Systematisches Ausschlussverfahren scheint er nicht zu unqualifiziert.


----------



## Nasenohrring (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

22.10.2016 08:41	Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.
Bin mal gespannt wies heute läuft. Bin am überlegen mich draußen mit Campingstuhl und nen Bier hinzusetzen. Wäre es Sommer dann könnte man das echt machen xD


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Ja DHL war mal besser. Ich habe auch grad das Problem, dass ein Päckchen wieder nach China zurückgeht.
Ich dachte mir ich bin schlau und lasse es direkt an meine Packstation liefern aber Pustekuchen, wurde als Einschreiben versendet und das geht wohl nicht in die Packstation.
Wurde dann in die Filiale umgeleitet für mich zum abholen. Ich hab also eine Mail bekommen "Ihre Sendung wurde in Filiale XY umgeleitet" , also schnell hin zur Filiale, wo mir dann gesagt wurde, dass da nichts für mich liegt. Paar Tage später dann mal in den Sendungsverlauf geschaut und "Die Sendung wurde zurück an den Absender gesendet". Ich bin dann direkt nochmal in die Filiale gegangen und die haben mir gesagt "Ja das lag dann vielleicht in Filiale Z, dass machen die Fahrer manhcmal falsch"


----------



## Nasenohrring (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

China wäre schon krass. Aber da läuft ja echt einiges falsch. Habe meins jetzt auch noch nicht, GJ!


----------



## Nasenohrring (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Hab das ganze jetzt Stornieren lassen.
Habs jetzt bei Alternate via DHL Paket bestellt, mal gucken ob das ankommt.
Das soll morgen so 18-20Uhr eintreffen. Ist DHL Paket eigentlich nen anderer Wagen als DHL Standard? Oder fährt der diese Sachen nur am ende seiner Schicht aus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Was für ein Drama ..... 

Viel Glück mit Alternate und mit DHL. Stell am Besten ein großen Plakat mit Adresse an die Straße


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Hast du per Abendzustellung bestellt? 
Das dann nen normaler DHL Kurier sein.


----------



## Nasenohrring (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Ok, jo 18-20Uhr.
Also der gleiche der hier auch um 15Uhr rumtuckert aber nur das er es am ende der Schicht abliefert?
Ich bin ja da. Werde von 18-20Uhr alle 10minuten gucken ob da noch alles hängt. Das mit dem Schild kommt dann beim nächsten mal xD


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Dickes Dickes Dejavu.  

Mir ging es damals mit meiner GTX 970 genauso.
Adresse angeblich unbekannt. Es erfolgte ein 2. Zustellversuch.
Und schon wieder angeblich unbekannt. Ware wird wieder zurück geschickt.
Ich rufe an und mache Stunk, aber half alles nix.

Und das war zu der ZEIT als alle GTX 970 Karten zum Release restlos ausverkauft waren. ^^
Und jetzt kommt das Beste...

Zurück verschickte Ware wird nicht noch einmal an den Selben  verschickt. 
Heißt Auftrag wurde automatisch storniert und ich musste erneut Neu bestellen, mit dem Unterschied, das ich dann schön auf die Verfügbarkeit neuer Karten warten musste.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Nein, normalerweise ein extra Fahrer, deswegen Kurier.


----------



## Nasenohrring (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DHL Rücksendung trotz korrekter Anschrift*

Naja aber immerhin haben die es noch ein zweites mal versucht. Ich konnte bei mir ja nicht einmal ein chance das "Namensschild an die Klingel zu kleben" weil es sofort zurück ging. Während es nur eine Klingel gibt und es nur dieses Haus hier ist. Daran riechste schon das der kein Bock hatte.
Aber mein Monitor ist wenigstens lieferbar. Ich wüsste nicht wie ich ausrasten würde wenn ich dann noch länger warten müsste, am besten noch mit saftigen Preis zuschlag...


----------

